# Any suggestions on how to smoke this bad boy?



## daboys (Sep 13, 2008)

Got some more zucchini from work yesterday. This one was almost 10*. The smaller ones I'll stuff some and slice some. But this one I'm not sure what to do with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## justsmoke2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Slice it in half and scoop some of it out.  Add some breakfast sausage, cream cheese, and mushroom mix.


----------



## daboys (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks justsmoke2. That's kinda what I do with the smaller ones. I add sausage, onions, cheese, and other stuff. Need something diff for this one.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 13, 2008)

Ive never smoked them. I quarter them lengthwise. Oil,salt,pepper and a hot grill. Tell us how they smoke up...


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 13, 2008)

Momma always used the big ones for zuccinin bread

She also made Fritters with them.

Grate the zuc with your big cheese grater
salt&pepper
Let it drain its water with the salt in a staigner for 15 minutes or so. them give em a sqeeze
2 eggs per pound of grated zuccinin
grated mozzarella cheese hand ful per pound of zuc
cut up pepperoni, handful will work too

mix it all up and add enough flour to make into a thick batter and a teaspoon of baking powder.

pan fry them in a little oil or shortning for 3 minutes on each side or until brown serve them up with pizza sauce.
not a smoker recipe so let me think smokeyer~~~~~~
__________________________________________________  __________

seed her out and smoke it until she is softish.
dice it up and toss it with smoked roasted tometoes, olive oil, garlic, and parmesan cheese over pasta.


----------



## daboys (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks SMOKE. They are great on the smoker.

Chef, the fritters sounds like a good idea. Haven't tried that yet. Thanks. Think I'll try roasting some of the seeds too.


----------



## deadeye126 (Sep 13, 2008)

zuk bread sounds real good yum


----------



## daboys (Sep 13, 2008)

Never had it before, might have to try it before my supply runs out.


----------



## krusher (Sep 13, 2008)

looks like it would be great for self defense !!


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 13, 2008)

is that 10lbs...if it is holy cow....
well i would just cut it in half , scoop it , and slice up then bread them and deep fry them and serve with marainara sauce....


----------



## daboys (Sep 13, 2008)

I wouldn't want to get hit with it!

Just about 10*. I think that I will deep fry it. The smaller ones I'll stuff and smoke.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 17, 2008)

I use the old standby-Italian dressing. Just scoop out some seeds and annoint with dressing an hour or so beforehand and then sm0oke till soft. A good change from an old routine. I've played with a product we get here in Toledo area called "Garlic Expressions". This is a wonderful product and if you like garlic as I do,you'll probably end up with a bowl of it with bread, lkettuce or most anything to slather it on,Ummmmmm!!Imagination is one of my favorite recipes!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 17, 2008)

mark..........remember Rose?......she makes zuke bars, with creme chesse frosting to DIE for...........

i WAS going to be a smarty pants, and say, make sure MOMMA doesn't find it first......but that would be crass, so i won't..........


----------



## daboys (Sep 17, 2008)

That sounds good! When you see her or if you have the recipe, think maybe you could share? Still have some zukes left and have more on the way. And the last part, when she say that thing she about crapped!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 17, 2008)

yeap will ask her tonite........


----------



## daboys (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks. The wife thought that sounded good too.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 17, 2008)

the bars, or the 10* *****?........god am i a BAD boy......lolol


----------



## daboys (Sep 17, 2008)

YES YOU ARE!! And you got the 10 part right but it was 10 lbs.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 17, 2008)

to me 10*, the asterisk IS for LBS..........lolol


----------



## daboys (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, I read it too fast, it looked like " and not *. These eyes skip over things sometimes!


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2008)

If you are gonna smoke it why not treat it like a huge ABT?

Slice length wise, scoop out, give a light coat of EVOO on the skin, and then start with some crumbled bacon to line the cavity, cream cheese and whatever else comes to mind. Maybe some crumbled fattie, be sure to add some fresh sliced garlic cloves, lay on a very light dusting of powdered ginger. You might even want to work in a bit of diced jalapeno. Top with a bit of shredded cheese of choice.

To serve, slice off a hunk and serve with a dollop of sour cream.

I'm headed to the fridge!

Cheers!


----------



## daboys (Sep 17, 2008)

That's a good idea Monty. I've made boats out of them before with sausage and cheese, etc. The cream cheese, garlic and ginger sounds like a nice change. I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2008)

Savor the flavor and shoot for the extreme!

Cheers!


----------



## dforbes (Oct 2, 2008)

I realize this is an old post and you have already cooked it but next time try this. slice it up and take a pie pan or foil and layer it. butter, zuck, parmision cheese, salt and pepper, butter, zuke, parmision, salt and pepper, throw on smoker or grill. cook untill zuke is tender. Times will very with cooking methods, real good eats.


----------

